# Umpqua triple threat



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Over the many years of fishing I’ve managed (As I’m sure most have) to impale myself a couple of times with conventional single bard hooks. Somewhat painful but manageable pushing the hook through cutting off and backing out. Today😳 I drove a fly tied on a triple barbed Umpqua through my index finger. Didn’t matter how hard I pushed trying to pop the bards out, I couldn’t budge it. I had to use an exacto knife to slice along the entrance/exit holes. Thank God I saved the fly😎
Just thought I’d share.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Hope so someone bought you a beer


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Gatorbig said:


> Hope so someone bought you a beer


My wife is taking me out for an ice cream Sunday 🙂


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

That is Gods way of punishing you for using barbed hooks. Let alone 3 barbs on one hook. . Note the advertising on those hooks says something like 
_"A unique hook designed to hold fish at all costs"._ The cost is usually to the fish, although in your case that cost was passed onto you. Ice cream Sunday does sound good right about now.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Paul Mills said:


> That is Gods way of punishing you for using barbed hooks. Let alone 3 barbs on one hook. . Note the advertising on those hooks says something like
> _"A unique hook designed to hold fish at all costs"._ The cost is usually to the fish, although in your case that cost was passed onto you. Ice cream Sunday does sound good right about now.


Yep, punish me he did!!


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

I know that hurt!! I hadn’t seen that hook before.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

did it with a circle hook,.....amazing how tough the skin is, finally pushed through but took a lot of effort.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Kirc said:


> did it with a circle hook,.....amazing how tough the skin is, finally pushed through but took a lot of effort.


I couldn’t push it through, even with pliers. Three barbs refused to push through. My skin kept stretching plus my wife was fucking screaming “you’re fucking crazy” should have seen her face when I asked if I could borrow her exacto knife.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Worry knot! I impaled my wife with a 1/0 cockroach on her face cheek this July. I still cringe thinking about it. The doc pushed that baby through, I was in the doghouse. I have been fly fishing a long time and this is the first time I have wacked anyone, unfortunately it happened to be my better half. I should have known better when I started the cast.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Loogie said:


> Worry knot! I impaled my wife with a 1/0 cockroach on her face cheek this July. I still cringe thinking about it. The doc pushed that baby through, I was in the doghouse. I have been fly fishing a long time and this is the first time I have wacked anyone, unfortunately it happened to be my better half. I should have known better when I started the cast.


I can’t even imagine what a gut wrenching feeling that must have been. Hope she ok and you weren’t in the doghouse for too long!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Featherbrain said:


> I can’t even imagine what a gut wrenching feeling that must have been. Hope she ok and you weren’t in the doghouse for too long!


Yup, still gut wrench thinking about it. She is OK, thank goodness, horrible feeling injuring your spouse. Never going to let it happen again, I play it very safe around her and will do so the rest of my life.


----------



## harrtraj (6 mo ago)

This may not work on all hook situations but do yourself a favor and watch any of the videos of how to remove a fishhook using fishing line. I wish YouTube existed when I was a kid. It would have saved me a lot of pain.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ve been twice to a local ER to have hooks removed… I’ve learned to mash down the barbs on the the hooks we use… pure self defense…


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

This was an effort from a few years ago. Also required a trip to the ER as it hit bone.










Also prompted me to go barbless 100% of the time. 

I still had to run 5 miles back to the ramp and winch the skiff on the trailer.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Paul Mills said:


> This was an effort from a few years ago. Also required a trip to the ER as it hit bone.
> 
> View attachment 214425
> 
> ...


Hitting bone is bad! 😱


----------

